# Kirchhain und Umgebung



## Knuut (11. März 2009)

Moin zusammen, ich bin im April (06.04-11.04.) wieder in meiner alten Heimat und suche ein paar Leute zum Biken. Da ich fast vermute, das in Willingen und WiBerg immer noch dieses weiße Zeug rumliegt, was das Biken nicht unbedignt erleichtern. Hät halt Lust ein bissel Freeride. Bin die Zeit in Burgholz. Gibt es da vielleicht die Möglichkeit was zu machen. Will meinem Roggie auch mal nen Wald zeigen in dem es bergab geht.

Marburg ist halt auch kein Problem, haben mal nen geilen Ritt vom Schloss bis ganz nach unten gemacht. Abdafür und runter die Treppen.

Also wer Bock hat, kann sich ja bei mir melden oder hier rein posten.

Achja ich wollte keine CC Runde drehen, da ist meine Kondition und Radl nicht geeignet 

Gruss von der Elbe

Lutz


----------



## Knuut (16. März 2009)

Hallo nochmal,
ich hätte echt vermutet, das es in hessen ein paar mehr Freireiter gibt.
Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpi 123 (25. März 2009)

hi ich hoffe ich bin noch nicht zuspät
aber vielleicht hätte ich lust

ich denke ein BIG HIT 2009 kommt deinem Spielgerät entgegen


----------

